# Vintage sabatier blanks on ebay



## jayhay (Jan 5, 2013)

I recently ran across some old vintage sab blanks on ebay. Two 10" chef blanks had a buy it now price, so I bought the both. Easy to find if you search ebay. They look like great project knives. Seller says they're over 100 years old, hard to say, but I'm going to ask more about the history. Also no maker stamp I guess. Just a friendly fyi


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 5, 2013)

Are they heat treated? Is there an edge ground yet? What level are they finished to? Could be fun dyi....


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 5, 2013)

They are likely not heat treated and will be pain in a back to HT. Ask Devin.

M


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 5, 2013)

Still sounds interesting. I just bought 2


----------



## jayhay (Jan 5, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> They are likely not heat treated and will be pain in a back to HT. Ask Devin.
> 
> M



Is there a way to tell if they have been heat treated? And if they haven't been yet, think I could send them out for a ht by someone like peters?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 5, 2013)

You can try to cut into metal with a file, to test if a steel is heat treated. If I recall it correctly, the steel on Sabatier blanks is similar to 1080. 

Peters might do it. Give them a call.

M


----------



## DevinT (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought some of these from this same guy about 20 years ago. I'm not sure if all of these are 100 years old or not because he had some of the smaller ones made out of stainless. 

They need to annealed first, then hardened and tempered. They are droped forged and I don't think they were normalized or annealed.

Quench in oil from 1500f. Temper between 350 and 425 depending on desired hardness.

Hoss


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 5, 2013)

The Word!


----------



## jayhay (Jan 5, 2013)

DevinT said:


> I bought some of these from this same guy about 20 years ago. I'm not sure if all of these are 100 years old or not because he had some of the smaller ones made out of stainless.
> 
> They need to annealed first, then hardened and tempered. They are droped forged and I don't think they were normalized or annealed.
> 
> ...



Damned good info, thanks much. I just with I had the skill and tools to do so. I might call peters to ask once I see the blade for myself. I bought purely as a project blade, I hope I didn't waste my money on a blade I won't be able to use. Thanks much for the info, guys.

Jay


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 5, 2013)

I say send it to hoss and have him grind and finish it for you;-)


----------



## joelg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello. I recently purchased a few of these blanks as well. I'm a total newbie in knife making. Getting a few books to educate myself. Pardon my ignorance on this so far... regarding this particular type of steel, any additional information on the following would be great. Especially from DevinT since it looks like he's done these before.
Annealing - temp, time and cooling?
Harden - time?
Temper - time? 
Any other advice?

Thanks in advance. My wife rolled her eyes when she saw what I was planning. I'm hoping to change her conclusions on how this will end up.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome Joelg!


----------



## DevinT (Jan 30, 2013)

joelg said:


> Hello. I recently purchased a few of these blanks as well. I'm a total newbie in knife making. Getting a few books to educate myself. Pardon my ignorance on this so far... regarding this particular type of steel, any additional information on the following would be great. Especially from DevinT since it looks like he's done these before.
> Annealing - temp, time and cooling?
> Harden - time?
> Temper - time?
> ...



Anneal= heat to 1450'f for 1 hour, drop temp to 1275'f for 4 hours, furnace cool.

Hardening= soak at temp for 10 min, quench in oil

Temper immediately for one hour. 2x for 1 hour will give more toughness, 1X for 1 hour will give more wear resistance.

Advice= do not bring knife project in the bedroom and set on the night stand or head board to admire during the night. Take wife to dinner often and tell her that she is more important than your new hobby.

Hoss


----------



## joelg (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Hoss. Great information - especially on the advice!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jan 30, 2013)

oops


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 30, 2013)

A wild BDL appears! 

*snaps picture for proof*


----------



## Lefty (Jan 30, 2013)

I seen 'im. I seem 'im with ma own eyes!


----------



## DevinT (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought some of these from this same guy 20 years ago. He said at that time that they came from a Sabatier factory in France. The ones I got are drop forged and have bolsters and full tangs, made from a simple carbon steel, and need to be annealed before heat treatment. I don't think they are 100 years old because there were some smaller ones in stainless. I have a WIP in my sub forum on building one. Maybe a mod could post a link if it is appropriate.

Hoss


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 30, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I seen 'im. I seem 'im with ma own eyes!



Without that porcine provocateur I'd still be bragging about my New West Knifewurks.

...


And have a lot more money.


:mad3:


----------



## brunoise (Apr 6, 2013)

Great thread, Thank you. I have forwarded a lot of this info to buyers over the past two months. 
I have few pictures of knives finished from these blanks that I would like to post here. Some amazing work for sure! (Not my work BTW, but the work of others.)
is it possible to post photos directly from my computer or do I have to upload them into photo bucket first?

Thank you.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 6, 2013)

Put them up on photobucket, then use the IMG tag on the hyperlink.
I'm sure a lot of us would like to see what people have come up with!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2013)

brunoise said:


> Great thread, Thank you. I have forwarded a lot of this info to buyers over the past two months.
> I have few pictures of knives finished from these blanks that I would like to post here. Some amazing work for sure! (Not my work BTW, but the work of others.)
> is it possible to post photos directly from my computer or do I have to upload them into photo bucket first?
> 
> Thank you.




If you are the ebay seller you can not post any pictures of your products.

Please re-read the *Terms of Use* that you agreed to when signing up to KKF.



> 1. Product dealers/retailers and/or a knife makers/sharpeners/hobbyists (etc) are not permitted to insert business related text/videos/images (company/company name/product references) and/or links into your signature line, your homepage url (within the homepage profile box), within any posts, within your avatar, nor anywhere else on this site. Market research (such as asking questions regarding or referring to products/services that you make/offer for sale or posting pictures of finished projects) is prohibited. These features are reserved for supporting vendors and hobbyists.


----------



## brunoise (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you Dave.
My question would be; would it be possible to post photos of knives finished from these blanks by other people? Many of my buyers send back photos of knives that they have finished. They are amazing and I would love to share. 
Please know that I'm not trying to drive business or sell anything here. I would just like to share photos of what some people have done with these blanks.
Muddy waters to be sure! please advise,

Oh! and of course they have all been finished for their own use, None are for sale.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2013)

brunoise said:


> Thank you Dave.
> My question would be; would it be possible to post photos of knives finished from these blanks by other people? Many of my buyers send back photos of knives that they have finished. They are amazing and I would love to share.
> Please know that I'm not trying to drive business or sell anything here. I would just like to share photos of what some people have done with these blanks.
> Muddy waters to be sure! please advise,




No, if you're selling the blanks then you can't post photos as you have an interest in selling the blanks via showing off the finished knives. For us this isn't a muddy water issue.

Oh and welcome to KKF


----------



## brunoise (Apr 6, 2013)

I do understand your concerns.
Thank you.


----------

